# Looking for coach from Bromsgrove to London March 26th



## BigTom (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm trying to find spaces on a coach from Bromsgrove for 20 unemployed youth, is anyone on here from bromsgrove? anyone know of any coaches going down? anyone know any union reps in that area?
any other ideas welcome


----------



## BigTom (Mar 20, 2011)

this is now sorted, unison are going to pick them up from bromsgrove


----------

